# Does anyone know if I can find any scores to Alfred Schnittkie's Symphonies?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I realize it may not be possible, but I'd like to see his written music, does anyone know where or how I can accomplish this? I searched Amazon but found nothing. I find search results from google but it seems mostly to be cd's and not actually sheet music for the symphonies themselves.


----------



## satoru (May 29, 2014)

Some of his works are published by Boosey & Hawkes. Try the link below.
I found my local University catalogue many of his scores in the library, which is semi-open to general public. Good luck!

https://boosey.com/cr/composer/Alfred+Schnittke


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Manok said:


> I realize it may not be possible, but I'd like to see his written music, does anyone know where or how I can accomplish this? I searched Amazon but found nothing. I find search results from google but it seems mostly to be cd's and not actually sheet music for the symphonies themselves.


Look at this:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/sm/composer|8702-b


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

:Manok: I would imagine Pugg's post led you to search for the Sikorski website, but in case it did not:

http://www.sikorski.de/475/en/0/a/0/orchestral_music/1005367_symphony_no_3.html

I picked _Symphony No. 3_ as an example; it's interesting that there are several different options--not just rental and that viewing format and cost are apparently reviewed on a case-by-case basis, so if you are looking to just view the score as a student/interested individual it might be cheaper(?). I'd be interested in hearing what you find out about it all. The following is an image of the request to just view the score (ok not an image but you get the idea):

*SIKORSKI - Contact form*

*Your email to: [email protected]*

*Ansichtspartituranfrage
SYMPHONY NO. 3*

Please fill in all cells marked with an asterisk(*).
*Gender:** *Mrs.* *Mr.*
*Surname:**
*First name:**​Firma:
Address:
*Country:**
*Email:**
Phone: 
+49(0)4041 41 00 - 0
*Message:**
» Close window​


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JosefinaHW said:


> :Manok: I would imagine Pugg's post led you to search for the Sikorski website, but in case it did not:
> 
> http://www.sikorski.de/475/en/0/a/0/orchestral_music/1005367_symphony_no_3.html
> 
> ...


My link is from the Presto Sheet music store, they sell various composers on real paper.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Pugg said:


> My link is from the Presto Sheet music store, they sell various composers on real paper.


My Dear Pugg, Yes, I followed your link, but at the moment (as well as about two months ago when I was searching for the scores of the Schnittke symphonies for myself) those hard copies have been out of stock.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JosefinaHW said:


> My Dear Pugg, Yes, I followed your link, but at the moment (as well as about two months ago when I was searching for the scores of the Schnittke symphonies for myself) those hard copies have been out of stock.


I am sorry, I didn't checked that, however I do think due commercial reason they don't keep stock on everything.
I ordered some Schubert last year and they send it within 10 days.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Pugg said:


> I am sorry, I didn't checked that, however I do think due commercial reason they don't keep stock on everything.
> I ordered some Schubert last year and they send it within 10 days.


The print is *VERY* tiny, Pugg. I didn't contact Sikorski after my first search either because I also thought that the scores would probably come in soon or later.

I must also correct myself: the score for S_ymhony No. 4_ IS in stock and is about $66.


----------

